# Sustanon



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sustanon




Effects



Sustanon 250 is an oil based test blend generally containing 4 esters, propionate, phenylpropionate, isocaproate, and deacoate. An intelligently designed testosterone. Sustanon is designed to release a fast yet extended release of testosterone. A great improvement over standard testosterone's like cypionate or 
enthanate, which provide a much shorter duration of activity and a more variable blood level. As with all test products Sust is an extremely strong anabolic compound with pronounced androgenic activity. Most commonly it is used as a bulking drug, providing exceptional gains in strength and muscle mass And although it does convert to estrogen it is generally more tolerable than cypionate or enthanate , probably due to timing of release only though, Sustanon will build blood levels more slowly so side effects set in more slowly, anti-estrogen products are very advisable for use with this product such as Nolvadex or Proviron.  
  Although Sust remains active in the body for approx. 3 weeks it is still injected at 
least every 10 days an effective dosage of 250 mg every week has proven quite effective. Of course some do use much higher dosages. When the dosages rise above 750 to 1000 mg per week the side effects will no doubt outweigh the benefits. Sustanon remains a widely sought after drug on the black market not so much due to its potency but to the fact that it is a blend of 4 esters, a good selling point, but  In many cases you will get more for your money with enthanate , so do not let the fancy stack fool you.




Side Effects




Being a strong androgen we can expect all of the typical side effects, Oily skin, acne, body/facial hair growth. And premature balding if prone. Sustanon will also suppress endogenous testosterone production rather quickly making the use of ancillary drug therapy imperative (clomid,HCG, or Nolvadex) However it is important to remember that Sust can stay active in your body for up to a month after your last shot therefore you should wait 2 to 3 weeks after your last shot to begin therapy.



Counterfeits



Most of the Mexican products are incorporating the use of holograms on their products now making it an easy way to distinguish between fakes , with the ampules, The Nile Co. from Egypt and Pakistan are the only versions that have a bare like silk-screening of the letters right to the amp. All others will have a paper label, there are fakes around with the silk screening, so watch out for these.











courtesy of Teekathy @ FG


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sustanon



Sustanon "100"
20 mg Test Propionate</li>

40 mg Test Phenylpropionate</li>

40 mg Test Isocaproate</li>

Sustanon "250"
30 mg Test Propionate</li>

60 mg Test Phenylpropionate</li>

60 mg Test Isocaproate</li>

100 mg Test Decanoate</li>

Durateston 250 - 250 mg/ml - 1 ml amp - Organon</li>

Cyctahoh 250 - 250 mg/ml - 1 ml amp - Organon</li>

Testerona 250 - 250 mg/ml - 10 ml vial - Quality Vet (Costa Rica)</li>

Testenon 250 - 250 mg/ml - 5 ml amp - Ttokkyo</li>


----------

